# Paramount help



## rollfaster (May 28, 2018)

I just cleaned up this sweet Paramount for a friend yesterday. He couldn’t remember what year it is, and I know nothing about them. Any help dating this bike would be most appreciated.


----------



## island schwinn (May 28, 2018)

@Schwinn499 @Metacortex


----------



## rollfaster (May 28, 2018)

@Eric Amlie


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2018)

Before the experts chime in, I'll take a guess just to entertain everyone. I reserve the right to change guess after the experts chime in. 





May of 1972 and the 218th frame built.

Very nice Paramount too!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 28, 2018)

72 indeed


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2018)

Thank you guys! The owner will be happy to know this. @Dweber


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2018)

And while we’re at it, let’s take a crack at this one too!


----------



## pakman2 (May 29, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 815780 View attachment 815781 View attachment 815779 And while we’re at it, let’s take a crack at this one too!



This one looks to be October 72 and the 285 bicycle made that month. I believe the I letter was skipped


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2018)

No kidding, both 72? Awesome, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Eric Amlie (May 30, 2018)

These help nail down when the seat tube panel decal was discontinued, unless the October bike has been repainted, which could be. I see no chrome.


----------



## Dweber (May 31, 2018)

Neither bike has been repainted as I have owned them since new. Just got them out of long term storage. I believe they were about $200.00 a piece new!


----------



## Trainman999 (Jun 1, 2018)

Eric Amlie  If you want to know when Schwinn changed the seat tube panel decal to just Olympic rings decal check the pictures in the registry here. You can narrow it down to about 60 bikes .                                                                                                                 http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_paramountregistry.html#1959


----------



## harpon (Jun 1, 2018)

My father had a black one just like the OP- after moving up from a Columbus main tubing Italvega I got for him at cost at the Bicycle Peddler where I worked In Indianapolis the summers of 73 and 74.  He started racing Veteran's Division after I started racing in '71.  Just about killed himself up in Glen Ellen, and just as my own Senior race was starting off, but still kicking at 93 today.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2018)

The silver Paramount turned out very nice as well!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 4, 2018)

And the next one....


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 4, 2018)

The silver '72 looks strange to me without any chrome...especially since it appears to be a P-13.
If it hasn't been repainted, it must have been ordered that way, reflecting the tastes of the original buyer.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 4, 2018)

Any ideas on the year of the blue one? Yeah the silver bike is nice original paint and decals.


----------



## Trainman999 (Jun 4, 2018)

serial # R 20   2-10-64 to 5-5-64   http://waterfordbikes.com/w/culture/paramount/paramount-dating/


----------



## Orange Fiets (Aug 27, 2018)

Unfortunately the bike I picked up no longer has a legible serial number.  All I can see is the letter "C", March I guess.





Based on the Campagnolo Record hubs it's from 1966.

At some point in it's previous live somebody went through the trouble to completely remove the finish. It was covered in orange paint when I found it on Craigslist.  The seller knew nothing about the bike, nor its history.





While it doesn't have a head badge it's pretty certain it's a Paramount.  I'll post it in its own thread in a bit with proper pics and a detailed list of the components.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 28, 2018)

Usually ground off serial numbers on Paramounts mean at some time in its life the bike was stolen.  Not saying it was you but someone did.  Roger


----------



## Orange Fiets (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m afraid you’re right, especially since the fork tube is also missing the number.

I’m wondering what to do now since it’s too small for me.


----------

